# "lapic" command line parameter?

## Bob P

i'm having problems with gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.9-r3 booting up my Dell Optiplex GX110 without DMA support.  as a result, the machine's hard disk I/O  slows to a crawl.  

this is interesting, as this wasn't the case with previous 2.6 kernels (like the one on the live CD) that boot my PC with DMA support enabled.

it appears that the Dell Optiplex normally boots with APIC turned off.  kernel 2.6.7 realized it was turned off during bootup, and then forced it on.  kernel 2.6.9 realizes that is it turned of and doesn't do anything about it.  i cannot explain why the kernel behavior has changed -- whether this is intentional or unintentional ont he part of the kernel developers.  but i haven't been able to find any good documetation about it.

from what i can tell, this idiosyncracy is a "feature" of the newer kernels.  i have been told that there's a command line parameter "lapic" that can be used to resolve this problem, but i haven't been able to find reference material on the subject.

if anyone could point me in the right direction, i'd appreciate it!

----------

## Bob P

kick

hoping dsd will see this thread...

----------

## dsd

luckily for you, i did  :Smile: 

Dell bioses disable the local APIC. perhaps for good reasons, on many older laptops (including one of mine) its really broken..

linux has an APIC "whitelist", and this whitelist used to include dell laptops.. so even though the bios said the apic was not available, linux enabled it anyway.

quite recently a design problem came out with linuxs ACPI implementation meaning that many intel-based boards did not work at all with ACPI/APIC enabled. the solution for this involved introducing ACPI earlier in the boot sequence (or something along those lines). this broke stuff for dell laptops, so they had to be removed from the whitelist.

however its no tricky situation to solve, as some users want APIC with non-broken dell laptops. so the "lapic" boot parameter was modified to allow the user to force it on again. Linus accepted this change with open arms -- linux now does the right thing by listening to the system bios, but also allowing the user to override this.

you should ask dell to fix the bios for your laptop model. i think they have already fixed one or two. for now, just adding the lapic parameter will put apic on again.

however, DMA is not related to apic, you should be able to enable dma even when apic is not present in your kernel. is this not the case?

----------

## Bob P

 *Quote:*   

> however, DMA is not related to apic, you should be able to enable dma even when apic is not present in your kernel. is this not the case?

 

right -- i cannot enable DMA under any circumstances with the gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.9-gentoo-r3 kernel.

my PC (Dell Optiplex GX110) is not a laptop.  its a Pentium III 800 MHz dekstop computer that uses the i810 chipset.   it is a RedHat certified PC.  does this make it a "whitelist" computer?  this motherboard has native support for UDMA66 -- but i still have the problems that DMA worked in earlier kernels but cannot be turned on in 2.6.9.

fwiw, i have the most recent dell bios upgrade flashed into my PC, but the DMA/no DMA problem still exists in one kernel and not in the other, regardless of the updated bios.

i was hoping that you could explain if/how the LAPIC command line parameter may be able to help me solve this problem.  i do not know the syntax of the lapic command line parameter or how to use it.

i had enabled DMA when i was running under the Gentoo Minimal Install CD 2004.2 by issuing the command "hdparm -d1c1u1m16 /dev/hda".  this successfully enabled DMA on my machine.

unfortunately, when i upgraded to the 2.6.9-r3 kernel, DMA was turned off on my system, and i was rendered incapable of turning it on.  when the system boots i get the following error messages for every partition's file system:

```
HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted 
```

which is later followed by this message:

```
***************************************************** 

* Warning: The dma on your had drive is turned off. * 

* This may really slow down the fsck process.       * 

***************************************************** 
```

when i am running kernel 2.6.9 and try to force DMA on via the command prompt by typing:

```
hdparm -d1 /dev/hda
```

the following error is displayed:

```
setting using_dma to 1 (on) 

HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted 

using_dma = 0 (off) 
```

the thing that i find most confusing is that i was able to successfully enable DMA in previous kernels (such as on the 2004.2 Minimal Install CD), but i cannot enable DMA in kernel 2.6.9-gentoo-r3.

it seems that no matter what i try to do to fix the problem, it is just impossible for me to enable DMA in kernel 2.6.9-r3.  i have tried everything imagineable but i cannot determine what the problem is.  in another thread, you asked for me to post the output of "dmesg" under the kernel in which DMA worked, and the kernel in which it didn't.  i did as you asked, and posted them to the bug in bugzilla:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=70737

in that bug, you suggested that i set "CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC off.  

"# CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC is not set" results in kernel panic at boot.

at this point i am really lost, so i'm posting as much info as possible, in the hope that you can point out an obvious mistake that i have made:

fyi, here is the output from my lspci:

```
0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 82810E DC-133 GMCH [Graphics Memory Controller Hub] (rev 03)

0000:00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp. 82810E DC-133 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller] (rev 03)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801AA PCI Bridge (rev 02)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801AA ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 02)

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801AA IDE (rev 02)

0000:00:1f.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801AA USB (rev 02)

0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corp. 82801AA SMBus (rev 02)

0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801AA AC'97 Audio (rev 02)

0000:01:09.0 VGA compatible controller: Matrox Graphics, Inc. MGA 2164W [Millennium II]

0000:01:0c.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905C-TX/TX-M [Tornado] (rev 78)

```

dmesg output from kernel where DMA DOES WORK:

kernel 2.6.7-gentoo-r11

```
Linux version 2.6.7-gentoo-r11 (root@vertigo.twi-31o2.org) (gcc version 3.3.3 20040412 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.3-r6, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #1 SMP Wed Jul 21 17:33:45 UTC 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 00000000000a0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000000feae000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000feae000 - 0000000010000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

0MB HIGHMEM available.

254MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 65198

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 61102 pages, LIFO batch:14

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: initrd=smp.igz root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc acpi=off looptype=squashfs loop=/livecd.squashfs cdroot vga=791 splash=silent BOOT_IMAGE=smp 

bootsplash: silent mode.

Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- reenabling.

Found and enabled local APIC!

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 1024 (order 10: 8192 bytes)

Detected 797.716 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Mon Jun 7 10:52:38 EDT 2004 : initialized

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Memory: 251460k/260792k available (2723k kernel code, 8600k reserved, 1048k data, 252k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 1572.86 BogoMIPS

Dentry cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Couldn't initialize miscdevice /dev/synth.

CPU:     After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: 0383fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 256K

CPU:     After all inits, caps: 0383fbff 00000000 00000000 00000040

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Checking for popad bug... OK.

CPU0: Intel Pentium III (Coppermine) stepping 06

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 732.06 usecs.

task migration cache decay timeout: 1 msecs.

SMP motherboard not detected.

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 797.0300 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 132.0883 MHz.

Brought up 1 CPUs

CPU0:  online

 domain 0: span 01

  groups: 01

  domain 1: span 01

   groups: 01

checking if image is initramfs...it isn't (no cpio magic); looks like an initrd

Freeing initrd memory: 1943k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

EISA bus registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfc0ce, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040326

ACPI: Interpreter disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: the driver 'system' has been registered

PnPBIOS: Scanning system for PnP BIOS support...

PnPBIOS: Found PnP BIOS installation structure at 0xc00fe2d0

PnPBIOS: PnP BIOS version 1.0, entry 0xf0000:0xe2f4, dseg 0x40

pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:00' and the driver 'system'

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x800-0x8df has been reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0xc00-0xc7f has been reserved

pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:0f' and the driver 'system'

PnPBIOS: 15 nodes reported by PnP BIOS; 15 recorded by driver

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Using IRQ router PIIX/ICH [8086/2410] at 0000:00:1f.0

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xf8000000, mapped to 0xd0800000, size 3072k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=1

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:7e00

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: directcolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

udf: registering filesystem

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

Initializing Cryptographic API

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: PS/2 Logitech Mouse on isa0060/serio1

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19-spock-0.1: looking for picture..... silentjpeg size 92986 bytes, found (1024x768, 19792 bytes, v3).

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 122x43

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 54 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

pnp: the driver 'serial' has been registered

pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:01' and the driver 'serial'

pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:02' and the driver 'serial'

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ICH: chipset revision 2

ICH: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xffa0-0xffa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xffa8-0xffaf, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: Maxtor 6Y080P0, ATA DISK drive

Using anticipatory io scheduler

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: ATAPI CD-RW 48X24, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: _NEC DV-5800A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

pnp: the driver 'ide' has been registered

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 160086528 sectors (81964 MB) w/7936KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(66)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

hdc: ATAPI 48X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdd: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache, UDMA(33)

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

CAPI Subsystem Rev 1.1.2.8

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa0

EISA: Detected 0 cards.

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 2048 buckets, 16Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 252k freed

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

sbp2: $Rev: 1219 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

Unable to load NLS charset iso8859-1

Unable to load NLS charset iso8859-1

ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

pnp: the driver 'parport_pc' has been registered

pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:03' and the driver 'parport_pc'

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,EPP]

PCI: Found IRQ 5 for device 0000:01:0c.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 5 with 0000:01:09.0

3c59x: Donald Becker and others. www.scyld.com/network/vortex.html

0000:01:0c.0: 3Com PCI 3c905C Tornado at 0xec80. Vers LK1.1.19

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:1f.5

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:1f.3

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49297 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ts: Compaq touchscreen protocol output

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel i810 E Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 202M

agpgart: detected 4MB dedicated video ram.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xf4000000

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:1f.2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: Intel Corp. 82801AA USB

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: irq 11, io base 0000ff80

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using address 2

hub 1-1:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-1:1.0: 4 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19-spock-0.1: looking for picture.... found (1024x768, 19792 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 0 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19-spock-0.1: looking for picture.... found (1024x768, 19792 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 1 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19-spock-0.1: looking for picture.... found (1024x768, 19792 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 2 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19-spock-0.1: looking for picture.... found (1024x768, 19792 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 3 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19-spock-0.1: looking for picture.... found (1024x768, 19792 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 4 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19-spock-0.1: looking for picture.... found (1024x768, 19792 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 5 changed to on

ReiserFS: hda4: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda4: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda4: journal params: device hda4, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda4: checking transaction log (hda4)

ReiserFS: hda4: Using r5 hash to sort names

```

dmesg output from kernel where DMA DOES NOT WORK:

kernel 2.6.9-gentoo-r3:

```
Linux version 2.6.9-gentoo-r3 (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.3.3 20040412 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.3-r6, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #1 Tue Nov 9 01:44:22 CST 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 00000000000a0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000000feae000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000feae000 - 0000000010000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

254MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 65198

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 61102 pages, LIFO batch:14

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 DELL                                  ) @ 0x000fd790

ACPI: RSDT (v001 DELL    GX110   0x00000007 ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x000fd7a4

ACPI: FADT (v001 DELL    GX110   0x00000007 ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x000fd7cc

ACPI: DSDT (v001   DELL    dt_ex 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000b) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: ro root=/dev/hda4 video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1024x768-32@85

No local APIC present or hardware disabled

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c04cc000 soft=c04cb000

PID hash table entries: 1024 (order: 10, 16384 bytes)

Detected 797.403 MHz processor.

Using pmtmr for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Memory: 253284k/260792k available (2669k kernel code, 6960k reserved, 987k data, 200k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 1581.05 BogoMIPS (lpj=790528)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 256K

CPU: After all inits, caps:        0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000040

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: Intel Pentium III (Coppermine) stepping 06

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Level Trigger.

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 587k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfc0ce, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040816

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 15)

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[D] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.3[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:09.0[A] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:0c.0[A] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

TC classifier action (bugs to netdev@oss.sgi.com cc hadi@cyberus.ca)

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.6

NET: Registered protocol family 31

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14 <tigran@veritas.com>

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

Initializing Cryptographic API

inotify init: minor=63

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

hw_random hardware driver 1.0.0 loaded

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel i810 E Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 202M

agpgart: detected 4MB dedicated video ram.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xf4000000

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:09.0[A] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

matroxfb: Matrox Millennium II (PCI) detected

matroxfb: MTRR's turned on

matroxfb: 640x480x8bpp (virtual: 640x13081)

matroxfb: framebuffer at 0xF8000000, mapped to 0xd0980000, size 8388608

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x30

fb0: MATROX frame buffer device

vesafb: Matrox, MISTRAL, 00 (OEM: Matrox Graphics Inc.)

vesafb: VBE version: 2.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:7e00

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c7e3b, set palette = c00c7e99

vesafb: pmi: ports = 3de 3df 

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 0 Hz, hf = 0 kHz, clk = 0 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=1024

vesafb: cannot reserve video memory at 0xf8000000

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xf8000000, mapped to 0xd1a00000, size 4096k

fb1: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1)

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:01.0 (0004 -> 0006)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

I810FB: fb2         : Intel(R) 810E Framebuffer Device v0.9.0

I810FB: Video RAM   : 4096K

I810FB: Monitor     : H: 29-30 KHz V: 60-60 Hz

I810FB: Mode        : 640x480-8bpp@60Hz

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

input: PS/2 Logitech Mouse on isa0060/serio1

input: PC Speaker

Using anticipatory io scheduler

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a National Semiconductor PC87306

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

ub: sizeof ub_scsi_cmd 60 ub_dev 924

usbcore: registered new driver ub

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:0c.0[A] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

3c59x: Donald Becker and others. www.scyld.com/network/vortex.html

0000:01:0c.0: 3Com PCI 3c905C Tornado at 0xec80. Vers LK1.1.19

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: Maxtor 6Y080P0, ATA DISK drive

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: ATAPI CD-RW 48X24, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: _NEC DV-5800A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Probing IDE interface ide2...

ide2: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide3...

ide3: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide4...

ide4: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide5...

ide5: Wait for ready failed before probe !

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 160086528 sectors (81964 MB) w/7936KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4

hdc: ATAPI 48X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdd: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache

ide-floppy driver 0.99.newide

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[D] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: Intel Corp. 82801AA USB

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: irq 11, io base 0000ff80

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

I2O Core - (C) Copyright 1999 Red Hat Software

i2o: max_drivers=4

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 2048 buckets, 16Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 32768)

Initializing IPsec netlink socket

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

NET: Registered protocol family 15

ReiserFS: hda4: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using address 2

hub 1-1:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-1:1.0: 4 ports detected

ReiserFS: hda4: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda4: journal params: device hda4, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda4: checking transaction log (hda4)

ReiserFS: hda4: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 200k freed

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1

ReiserFS: hda2: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda2: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda2: journal params: device hda2, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda2: checking transaction log (hda2)

ReiserFS: hda2: Using r5 hash to sort names

Disabled Privacy Extensions on device c0449a80(lo)

evdev: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

evdev: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

evdev: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

```

if you can tell me how to solve this problem, i am willing to bestow upon you my eternal gratitude!    :Very Happy: 

----------

## cyrillic

 *Bob P wrote:*   

> dmesg output from kernel where DMA DOES WORK:
> 
> kernel 2.6.7-gentoo-r11
> 
> ```
> ...

 

You need to select the correct (non-generic) IDE controller in your kernel.

```
Device Drivers  --->

  ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->

    < >       Generic PCI IDE Chipset Support

    <*>         Intel PIIXn chipsets support 
```

----------

## Bob P

i wish that the solution to the problem were as simple as having overlooked a mistake like that on my part.  if that were the case, solving the problem would be as simple as admitting that i made a mistake!

i double checked this -- both on my PC's config files and on the one that i posted in the bug report referenced in the hyperlink, the flag that you referenced regarding the specific chipsett WAS set.  even when that flag is set, DMA still does not work.

```

# 

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes 

# 

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y 

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set 

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y 

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y 

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y 

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set 

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set
```

thanks sincerely for your help, but i think the problem is still eluding us.

does anyone know the skinny on the "lapic" command line parameter?

----------

## wnelson

For all of the boot parameters go to 

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt

----------

## Bob P

wnelson, thanks!

----------

